# Marcus Banks



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> The word is that Wolves free agent point guard Marcus Banks is headed for the Los Angeles Lakers. Two years ago, the Boston Celtics and the Lakers made a trade that had Banks going to the Lakers and Gary Payton moving to the Celtics. But Payton failed a physical and the deal was called off. The Lakers have been trying to land Banks ever since, and that is where he is likely to be when the 2006-2007 season starts.


Banks to LA

Opinions?

Laurie


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Banks to LA
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Laurie


 better for him.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

is banks a free agent? 
is the only way for him to go to lakers via a sign and trade? whats the deal?

i was hoping we could keep banks...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, he is a free agent after this past season. Either way, but it'll be unlikely he will be staying here in Minny next season according to my gut feelings.

So, the chance of drafting Marcus Williams is going to climb...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Banks sucks


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's from Sid Hartman, so it probably means that the Lakers have no interest in him at all.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

To be honest...I really don't care if we keep Banks or not. I'm not a big fan of his. I wish we'd never have made that deal in the first place.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It is a no-no, according to the Lakers fans.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=279773


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

How do you guys rate him? I think it's possible, but definately not a done deal like it's being reported.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

socco said:


> It's from Sid Hartman, so it probably means that the Lakers have no interest in him at all.


The Lakers do have interest and had a deal in place to trade Gary Payton for him before Payton failed the physical. He's regarded as an upgrade to Smush Parker.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

he plays better D than smush, IMO banks is a better player overall.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

But he's got a horrific perimeter shot, right?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Smush is a way better shooter than him...that's about it. But I don't think Banks is a big upgrade from Parker.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Banks has an ok jump shot, its not bad by any means, he plays within the game well. He'd prefer to drive, so he hardly pulls up, he just blows by his defender and finishes at the rack, but he will take an open J, within the flow of the game. He just never shoots, that's why gets the rap of being a bad shooter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

banks would be a great fit, and be a great addition for LA IMO ... the way he was playing towards the end of the season was much better than anything he had shown previously.
he and smush at the point would be fine for the lakers considering the ball is nearly always in kobe's hands.
hes much much better than smush on D aswell.
i still hope he stays, but it doesnt look like he will.. really hoping we manage a S & T with someone for him though, too good to just let leave IMO


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

TheLegend said:


> But he's got a horrific perimeter shot, right?


Horrific? No. Inconsistent though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lakers fans should be over the moon if they manage to steal Banks
im still hoping we can re-sign him regardless of who we draft and/or trade for


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

One thing I'm most concerned with... Suppose Banks is seriously contemplating to go to LA or anywhere else, he'll be blossoming into a better player. You'll never know. It could be a possibility we could go thru with Chauncey Billups. He became better after he left the Wolves, for the best of his career. (He thought Tee-Bee was healthy and given a starting line-up position, but turned out he didn't recover at all) 

If the things are not working out with what to do with the point guard position, he'll be better off playing for another team. I hate that with the Chauncey situation, because it actually happened to us. It was like we got the worst deal out of it, although it wasn't actually a trade. It was a player's belief on where he should play and who he should play for. 

We, Wolves fans, are desperate to see this dud to make a decent pick. I repeat, a decent pick, or even better like Gay or Williams. There is no place for a mistake like that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> One thing I'm most concerned with... Suppose Banks is seriously contemplating to go to LA or anywhere else, he'll be blossoming into a better player. You'll never know. It could be a possibility we could go thru with Chauncey Billups. He became better after he left the Wolves, for the best of his career. (He thought Tee-Bee was healthy and given a starting line-up position, but turned out he didn't recover at all)
> 
> If the things are not working out with what to do with the point guard position, he'll be better off playing for another team. I hate that with the Chauncey situation, because it actually happened to us. It was like we got the worst deal out of it, although it wasn't actually a trade. It was a player's belief on where he should play and who he should play for.
> 
> We, Wolves fans, are desperate to see this dud to make a decent pick. I repeat, a decent pick, or even better like Gay or Williams. There is no place for a mistake like that.


thats what im scared of aswell... how much it will sting if banks leaves and becomes a solid 15, 7 player on the lakers.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> thats what im scared of aswell... how much it will sting if banks leaves and becomes a solid 15, 7 player on the lakers.


Oh, boy... If so, I really hope Taylor would give McHale an ax, but think realistically, doubtfully. He got jell0 for a heart.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd assume he'd blossom with a running offense, instead of our half court, but, either way, I hope he stays, because I know he will be better in the next couple of years.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I'd assume he'd blossom with a running offense, instead of our half court, but, either way, I hope he stays, because I know he will be better in the next couple of years.


Well, the team has ran up and down the court faster (better) *after* we acquired them from the Celtics trade. I could see more athletic team they has become. Prior to that, they were unable to make productive running offensive. Wally was kind of heavy and Kandi ran like a sloth with an afro across the court. It was a noticeable change, FYI.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

not really what I meant, I understand a team cannot always run, but...with Banks, KG, Ricky Davis, and Rashad McCants, I thought this team would be able to run the floor, and it didn't happen. Yeah, the team moved a little better, but two slow starters got moved and Davis is leaps and bounds faster, and Banks is faster than Jaric, and even Blount runs better than Olowokandi, so naturally they ran better, I just thought with the personnel they should have pushed the ball better and became more of a run and gun team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I only got to watch them play like 5 times last season, I might not getting more time understanding how they worked by running with the ball. Pardon me for that, though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

when banks, KG, Griffin and Ricky on the floor we should have been able to run and gun with the best of them.
unfortunately that very rarely happened this season


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

^^ another factor that came into play was the coaching...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> ^^ another factor that came into play was the coaching...


exactly right .... the coaching really wasnt up to par, hopefully he improves with the experience.
griffin should have been used a lot more if you ask me


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> exactly right .... the coaching really wasnt up to par, hopefully he improves with the experience.*
> griffin should have been used a lot more if you ask me*


Griff will be used more this year I'm sure. He had his eye surgery which is why he was so iffy last year and was basically a rebounder/ shotblocker, this year he should go back to being a 3pt threat I hope.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> Griff will be used more this year I'm sure. He had his eye surgery which is why he was so iffy last year and was basically a rebounder/ shotblocker, this year he should go back to being a 3pt threat I hope.


 Forget being a 3pt threat. He needs to get his butt back down in the post the way he used to.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

he just needs to play so we can critque him.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I've pretty much lost hope in Griff. Being a potential guy doesn't work when your in your 6th year in the league. He needs to put it together this year.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I disagree there. He's no superstar, but he's still good. I brought this stat up before and I'll bring it up again, he has more combined rebounds and blocks per 48 minutes than any other player in the league. He's not a bad player. He's almost useless on the offensive end, but so is Ben Wallace.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Banks is not all that amazing. If we are as dedicated in winning now like McHale says, then Banks is as good as gone.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

in the beginning of the offseason when mchale said that minnesota is committed to winning... i assumed BIG changes... but... more and more.. i dont think it will happen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> in the beginning of the offseason when mchale said that minnesota is committed to winning... i assumed BIG changes... but... more and more.. i dont think it will happen.


pretty much.. that interview that said they are 'almost' where they want to be, but a few shots here and there will make a 30 win season a 50 win one leaves me with very little faith.
we need big moves, ricky can not be the number 2 option on this team or we are ****ed.
Banks would be a great back up PG if we are abe to re-sign him.
either halving the minutes with williams if we draft him... or playing back up PG for a marbury/iverson while they also play some 2 guard with him on the floor.

i like the dudes game, hes better than 90% of the free agents we could be targetting


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> Posted on Hoopshype
> 
> Banks was traded to the Timberwolves last season and played a total of 58 games, averaging 10 points on 46.8-percent shooting. The three-year vet has career averages of 6.5 points on 42.7 percent shooting.
> 
> Banks' agent, Mike Higgins, said the 24-year-old wants the full mid-level exception for five years, for a total of $29 million.


He's as good as gone. MLE doesn't carry $29 mil.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

doubt anyone is gonna give banks a 30 mil contract though.
might be able to talk that down.
depends what other FA's are looking at coming to minny i spose


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> doubt anyone is gonna give banks a 30 mil contract though.
> might be able to talk that down.
> depends what other FA's are looking at coming to minny i spose


Well, the list is getting shorter and shorter... The more and more likely (or whatnot) Banks will be returning next season. I fully expect him to get some of the MLE, not as a whole. He isn't worth about $5M per year, IMO. Probably less that would make sense.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

u kno minny will be overpaying him if they do decide to keep him tho :/ 

great.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think anyone will pay him to that level, especially now with ATL getting speedy.
i think we could sign him a short term deal, 1 or 2 years at 3 mil, give him some time to prove he's worthy of a bigger contract and save us money in the mean time.
might be the best long term option for him aswell, because personally i doubt he would want to feel like hes in a long term contract he got low balled in.
havnt heard any FA rumors coming out of minny so banks is looking more and more likely


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...le&cid=1151963410225&call_pageid=968867503640



> Meanwhile, ex-Raptor guard Mike James, who has drawn interest from the Houston Rockets and Dallas Mavericks since the free agent negotiation period opened Saturday, is to meet with officials from Minnesota here today but if he is to become a member of the *Timberwolves*, the Raptors aren't going to facilitate the move in a sign-and-trade transaction.
> 
> There is no one on the Minnesota roster who remotely interests the Raptors — save the unavailable Kevin Garnett, that is — so James will have to accept a mid-level exception starting salary of just over $5 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now you can hope to sign and trade him with Griffin for Vujacic and Mihm...


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Wait, that article made it sound like Mike James is worth MORE than the MLE. ??? Did I miss something? I didn't know his stock was even close to that high.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

well according to Minneapolis Star Tribune... Lakers dont intend to sign banks anymore after spending MLE on radmanovic.. so banks is stayin next year!... 

good/bad?...


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

don't care really, If we get James and keep Banks, I would be more happy with Foye at the 2 anyways.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

If we get James and resign Banks...doesn't our logjam at the pg spot remain? I don't see the point in getting both of them.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I would WAY rather keep Banks than resign Mike James. He is not what this team needs.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Timberwolves' ability to re-sign guard Marcus Banks has gotten a little trickier, thanks to an NBA ruling that limits their contractual rights with him.


http://www.startribune.com/511/story/544374.html


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All I have to say...wow.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If he is still asking for the full MLE, then basically foregt it. There are other guys we can try bringing in that would help this team more than another PG. A sign and trade for James would not be bad if the max amount of years he asked for was 3 or 4, because he is 31. Otherwise you could bring in a guy like John Salmons for much cheaper. Or even bring in John Lucas....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree. Taking two guards in is too much for us already. We're overboard with guards. Either Banks OR James is fine, but both of them are already ate up my brain cells. It's frickin' confusing. I am lost.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now it is up to Banks to take his $2.4m.

He failed his first test in free agency market, he thought his value was worthy but turned out it was not.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://rubechat.kfan.com/forums/thread/657152.aspx

"talked to Michael Higgins, the agent for Marcus Banks earlier...

He said 'still a good chance' that Marcus stays here...he said McHale told him a trade will be coming to open up a slot for Marcus in the backcourt....and told Higgins to 'sit tight.'"

I figured he was gone for sure, but it looks like he might actually stick around. Even with Jaric being dealt (just a matter of time) we don't really have a need for him. But I still think we should resign him if at all possible.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

will be over the moon if we manage to get a rotation of

james/banks/wright at the pg spot and get rid of jaric and hudson.

perfect PG off-season


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Words having Phoenix having a serious interest in signing Banks. 

I much rather to see something in return for him via S&T, but it may will not happen. We'll see.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marcus Banks will sign with Phoenix tomorrow for 5 years / 21m$. He declined Houston's offer of the full MLE to sign with Phoenix.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Marcus Banks will sign with Phoenix tomorrow for 5 years / 21m$. He declined Houston's offer of the full MLE to sign with Phoenix.


How do u know this?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> How do u know this?


It was reported from a radiostation in PHX.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> It was reported from a radiostation in PHX.


Ic Ic, well I guess we'll be fine with our PG situation as is. Hopefully use some money on a big man.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea hoopshype.com says PHX number 1 priority right now is getting marcus banks... 

so yea.. it was co while it lasted banks.. c ya!


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

That's a great pickup for PHX. If they can keep Nash's minutes down to around 30 a game he won't be worn out come WCF time...the Suns should be nasty next season.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

That's good to know...I for one am thankful he will not be returning.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

likewise. we have foye and james and hudson and jaric still.. so we're good at the 1 spot


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

how good is banks is he good enough an outside shooter to be with us?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Kekai said:


> how good is banks is he good enough an outside shooter to be with us?


He isn't very good outside shooter, but I think with the Suns who relies a lot on the outside shooting will put him into work on it.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I think his speed if anything will be a serious threat in that wide open full court game. He better be distributing the ball because he can't shoot very well.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd love to see the first Banks/Barbosa foot race in training camp.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

5 yrs for 21 million. about to be official tomorrow. bye bye banks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Kekai said:


> how good is banks is he good enough an outside shooter to be with us?


He's not a bad shooter, but that's not his role. He's a great defender, fast as hell, can get to the basket and finish in traffic, and has a decent but inconsistent jump shot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> I'd love to see the first Banks/Barbosa foot race in training camp.


second that ^


----------

